

In-app purchase recurring billing is coming to iOS. - DenisM
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/02/02/news_corps_the_daily_launches_on_ipad_with_apples_in_app_subscriptions.html

======
DenisM
Also of note, Apple used to disallow any subscriptions less than 30 days.
This, too, seems to have changed with Daily being a weekly subscription.

The changes are only for Murdoch for now, but it seems to me they will be
introduced to general developers as well, perhaps with the next SDK release
(iOS5).

------
DenisM
"The Daily" already uses that, I have just installed it. Here's all the proof
you may need:

[https://img.skitch.com/20110202-q7bd765qnjpwjb7c8bm89q7g6.jp...](https://img.skitch.com/20110202-q7bd765qnjpwjb7c8bm89q7g6.jpg)

